# Hyper betta?



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm stumped as to what to do to help my halfmoon male Sterling. He has always been spastic about his reflection... I got him at the same time as Flash and they are complete opposites in personality. Sterling gets excited easily... and usually if the lights are out and his light comes on his tank he goes into full flare mode. So I put one lamp on a timer to be on in the room so that doesn't happen. Works sometimes... but lately his tail has been getting worse. He is shredding it and taking chunks out. I know it's not the intake filter because I have it set up so it's suction isn't as strong with a sponge and I use salt and stuff in his water. 

His tank isn't beside anything that I would think should cause him to flair. I have a black cover on the back that has always been there. There are no other fish beside him. And he is in a 5 gallon Eclipse Corner tank. I keep things away from the open view part of his tank so he won't flare up at them if he does see them. 

I guess my question is does anybody have any ideas as to how to calm this lil guy down and keep him from blowing his tail constantly? I'm running out of ideas as to how to help him. He is just hyper and fiesty... it's part of his personality. Just wish there was a way to keep his tail as gorgeous as it was when I got him.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Try adding new things, rearranging things, and put some ping pong balls in there. He'll play with them with his nose, preventing him from being bored, which is what it sounds like he is.

One of my bettas, Apollo is a tail biter, I've done everything and he won't stop.

Sometimes you can't get them to.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have actually changed decorations 3 times now. I got new plants and rearranged them. Ping pong balls... I've heard other people suggest them. I'm not sure how he'd do with those... I guess it's worth a shot. I'm going out of town tomorrow, but maybe Sunday when I get back I will try it. Thanks!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem.  I also have a pringles lid in my tanks, its great for making bubblenests, that keeps them occupied too.


----------



## lindseylvgjlc (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow ping pong balls? I would have never thought that! What a cool tip! I'll try it out! Thanks!  my betta is hyper all the time. E is way more active than my brothers or sisters bettas. I rearrange his tank often so he seems to be always happy. When I put my finger on the glass he swims up to it and he seems to like to show off his pretty fins when I'm near his tank! He's just happy to see me I guess! Thanks for the tip! 


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a betta that when he swam past the HOB filter, he could see his reflection from the glass and black background (like a mirror) and would flare each time he swam past it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

prettylittlefishy said:


> No problem.  I also have a pringles lid in my tanks, its great for making bubblenests, that keeps them occupied too.


That is a neat idea..I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

old thread is old


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

_This..really is an old..thread..._


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> _This..really is an old..thread..._


 Thanks. I was only looking at new posts and didn't notice the year 2010. OOOH! Scary cat:shock:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

littlebittyfish said:


> _this..really is an old..thread..._


 
lol!


----------

